# Netzwerkcam-Software



## Guest (20. Jun 2007)

In einem ersten Schritt soll zu einer Netzwerk-WebCam eine Verbindung aufgebaut werden und das was die Cam sieht in einem Fenster als Video-LiveStream dargestellt werden...

Das mit der Verbindung klappt, nur kriege ich leider nur ein Bild angezeigt, alle folgenden sehen genau so aus...

Problem bei der Sache ist, dass alles rund um "CaptureDevice" nicht funktioniert....AUCH nicht mit dem JMFRegistry-Tool...da die cam ja nicht über USB angeschlossen wird, sondern über Patchkabel und ne eigene IP-Addresse bekommt...

Mittlerweile habe ich schon mehrere Ansätze, aber ich denke alle hier zu posten wäre eher abschreckend...

Vielleicht kann mir jmd. einen Ansatz geben?


```
import java.awt.*; 
import java.awt.event.*; 
import java.io.*; 
import java.net.*; 

@SuppressWarnings("serial")
public class Cam extends Frame
{   
    private Image image; 
   
    @SuppressWarnings("deprecation")
	public Cam(String fileName) throws InterruptedException 
    { 
        try
        { 
        	URL u1=new URL("http://10.1.9.113/jpg/image.jpg"); 
            try
            { 
            	URLConnection con=u1.openConnection();  
                con.connect(); 
                u1.openConnection(); 
                                    
                Toolkit toolkit=Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit(); 
                image=toolkit.getImage(u1); 
                  
                MediaTracker mediaTracker=new MediaTracker(this); 
                mediaTracker.addImage(image, 0); 
                mediaTracker.waitForID(0); 
               
                addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() 
                { 
                	public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) 
                	{ 
                		System.exit(0); 
                	}
                }); 
                
                setSize(image.getWidth(null), image.getHeight(null)); 
                setTitle(fileName); 
                show(); 
            }
            catch(IOException e)
            {
            	System.out.println("Fehler!");
            }
            
        } 
        catch(MalformedURLException e)
        {
        	System.out.println("Fehler!");
        } 
    } 
    
    public void paint(Graphics graphics) 
    { 
    	graphics.drawImage(image, 0, 0, null);
    } 
    
    public static void main(String[] args) throws InterruptedException 
    {  
        new Cam("Axiscam bei Arktis"); 
    } 
}
```


----------



## Guest (25. Jun 2007)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich mit dem Java-toolkit nur mit folgender Zeile ein Bild von der Cam im Frame angezeigt bekomme?

URL u1=new URL("http://10.1.9.113/jpg/image.jpg");

Gebe ich nur die IP-Addresse ohne /jpg/image.jpg an kriege ich kein Bild...und das komische ist...greife ich per FTP auf den "built-in" Web-Server der Cam zu so kann ich nirgends einen solchen Ordner "jpg" finden...


----------



## HoaX (25. Jun 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich mit dem Java-toolkit nur mit folgender Zeile ein Bild von der Cam im Frame angezeigt bekomme?
> 
> URL u1=new URL("http://10.1.9.113/jpg/image.jpg");



Jo, is ja auch nur ein bild. Wenn dus neu lädst solltes du n neues bekommen, je nach kamera.



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gebe ich nur die IP-Addresse ohne /jpg/image.jpg an kriege ich kein Bild...


normal, wieso sollte auch?



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und das komische ist...greife ich per FTP auf den "built-in" Web-Server der Cam zu so kann ich nirgends einen solchen Ordner "jpg" finden...



Wenn du per FTP zugreift, dann greifst du auf den ftp-server zu, nicht auf den webserver. wo steht geschrieben dass ftp und http die selbe struktur bieten?


----------



## Guest (25. Jun 2007)

Vielen Dane für die Antwort...
Hat mittlerweile geklappt und ich kriege einen LiveStream von der Netzwerkcam (AXIS 210) in meinem Java-Frame angezeigt....also zumindest eine Reihe von JPEG-Bildern, die sich laufend aktualisieren...nach einer Woche verzweifeln...

Hoffentlich kriege ich das jetzt alles noch ein wenig ausgefeilter hin...wird praktisch ne Überwachungs-NetzwerkCam-Software mit der man dann von jedem beliebigen Ort aus gucken kann was grad da passiert wo die cam steht...

Kann mir vielleicht jmd sagen...wenn man die Netzwerkcam von AXIS so als Überwachungscam anbieten will muss man ja ne Lizenz für die zugehörige Software zahlen...

Wenn ich die zugehörige Software (Ansteuerung, Aufnahme, Zusatzfunktionen) selbst schreibe und damit die cam so betreiben kann, dass es Sinn macht (unter anderem die aufgenommen VideoDaten per LiveStream auf einem vom Einbruchsobjekt entfernten Server speichern) wäre es dann rechlich legitim, dass ich das anbiete, vorausgesetzt ich hätte einen Computerladen und Kunden dafür?

Könnte ich dann einfach die Cam´s von Axis oder ner anderen Firma nehmen und mit meiner Software betreiben?
Oder muss ich dann trotzdem Lizenzgebühren zahlen oder irgendwas bezahlen ausser der cam, um diesen Service für Kunden anbieten zu können?

Ist nur ne rein hypothetische Frage....da ich ja eh noch in der Ausbildung bin... *nur neugierig ist*


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2007)

Geil, geil...habe jetzt ein CGI-skript eingebettet und kann den Stream von der WebCam in einem Fenster abfangen...ohne Ruckeln und so....yyeeeeaaahhhhh! Ich bins!


----------



## dashedot (22. Nov 2007)

Hey!

Sry, das ich den Thread wieder aufwärme.
Aber ich hab derzeit genau das gleiche problem wie im ersten Post beschrieben.

Lade ein Bild herunter, zeichne es. Funktioniert.
Dann aktualisiere ich es mittels eines cgi-Skripts (funktioniert definitv, wenn ichs manuell herunterladen, seh ich das es aktualisiert wurde).

Wenn ich dann beim zweiten mal das neu erstellte Image herunterlade und darstellen will, wird immer wieder das allererste Bild dargestellt.

Somit flushe ich das Bild und rufe den GC auf.
Jedes mal bevor ich ein neues Bild runterladen will.

Allerdings ohne Erfolg.

Falls jemand damit Erfahrungen hat, oder falls der Ersteller dieses Threads von seiner lösung berichten kann, wäre ich für hilfe sehr dankbar.

mfg


----------



## dashedot (25. Nov 2007)

Kann mir wohl wirklich keiner helfen?

hat noch nie jemand in Swing dynamisch Bilder aktualisiert?

oder fehlen Angaben??

Bitte um dringende Hilfe

danke


----------

